# Yikes! my anasci account has been deactivated!



## Large1 (Nov 16, 2006)

Helllpppp!
what is going on! i treid to log into my account today and it said that it has been deactivated. How do i reactivate it. I had alot of valuable information stored on the hushmail address. Please tell me my information ws not deleted.

please Help
large1


----------



## Large1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone....Can someone just tell me how to reactivate my account? Is my information lost forever?


----------



## ransackman (Jan 5, 2007)

I have the same problem!! How can i reactivate it?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 5, 2007)

Im not sure exactly what you guys are meaning?
A differant User name?  Or was it an anasci email or something?


----------



## ransackman (Jan 7, 2007)

We are talking about the secure email accounts, like my was [email protected] .
I think what happened was that after maybe a month of no activity it deactivates by itself.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont know. Look for BIGA here, he is the owner now.
It may be something that was dropped whn the old owner sold the board
But honestly I have no idea. goodluck though


----------

